# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  رئس رابطة المريخ  بالشرقية--فى ذمة الله

## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ببالغ   الحزن والاسى   ننعى  لكم وللامة السودانية   --الاستاذ  عمر حامد  ---  مجذوب رئس رابطة المريخ  بالدمام-زعيم البطاحين بالشرقية--مدير التسويق بشركة بن زقر--الذى انتقل الى جوار ربه  مساء اليوم بمستشفى المانع-- ونحن اذ ننعيه  للانسانية وللجالية السودانية  جمعاء  ننعى فيه  الزعامة  والشهامة والكبرياء والكرم--كان علما من اعلام  السودانيين بالشرقية ومفخرة  لهم  ورائدا فى مجال العمل العام  وانسانا  فى الملمات-- يقف خلف كل النجاحات  التى  حققتها رابطة المريخ بالدمام--انا لله وانا اليه راجعون--تغمده الله بواسع رحمته--واسكنه دار الخلود  وعوض   قبيلة المريخ  وقبيلة البطاحين  وعموم السودانيين   عوضا  يوازى الفقد  ولا حول ولا  قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم تغمده برحمتك ومغفرتك
خالص العزاء لأسرته الكريمة ولكل المريخاب
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
ربنا يتقبله قبول حسن
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اللهم أغفر له وارحمه وتقبله القبول الحسن
تعازينا لجميع افراد الاسرة والجالية السودانية
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون نسأل الله ان يتغمده بواسع رحمته  ولآله الصبر وحسن العزاء
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم تغمده برحمتك ومغفرتك
خالص العزاء لأسرته الكريمة ولكل المريخاب 
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*تغمده الله بواسع رحمته والهم جميع المريخاب الصبر والسلوان وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
اللهم أغفر له وارحمه وتقبله القبول الحسن.
تعازينا لجميع افراد الاسرة والجالية السودانية.

*

----------


## ezzeo

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ... تغمده الله بواسع رحمته و ألهم اله و ذويه الصبر وحسن العزاء خالص العزاء للاخوة برابطة المريخ بالشرقية فى فقدهم وفقدنا الجلل .. ولا نقول الا ما يرضى الله إنا لله و إنا اليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم أغفر له وارحمه وتقبله بقبولك الحسن
العزاء موصول للاخوة برابطة المريخ المنطقة الشرقية 
ولاسرته وجميع اهاه 
الله امين 
*

----------


## صياد النجوم x

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
نسال الله له القبول الحسن ولآله الصبر 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نسأل الله أن يتقبله مع النبيين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين و حسن أولئك رفيقا . . . انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*( إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون )
{ وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ     وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَنْفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرِ     الصَّابِرِينَ * الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا     لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ * أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ     رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ }
نسأل الله أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته و يلهم أهله الصبر و حسن العزاء .
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
 اللهم تغمده برحمتك ومغفرتك
 خالص العزاء لأسرته الكريمة ولكل المريخاب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه
                        	*

----------


## حسن ابوالكل

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون  ربنا ارحمه واغفر له واجعله من اصحاب اليمين احر التعازي لااسرته الكريمه وللااسره المريخيه
                        	*

----------


## هيثم مبارك

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتقبله قبولا حسنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
سيصلي عليه بإذن الله يوم غداً الأربعاء 4/12/2013 بمسجد الإمام فيصل بن تركي بالجلوية 
وسيتم الدفن بمقبرة الدمام - معارض السيارات 

وسيقام العزاء بإستراحة القرية الخضراء - غرب الدمام  		

*

----------


## زول هناك

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وادخله الجنة يا كريم
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
*

----------


## جقدول

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وتقبله قبولا حسن
واجعل مثواه الجنة وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*نعزى انفسنا فى فقيد الأمة المريخية ونسأل الله العلى القدير ان يتولاه برحمته ويلهم اهله الصبر الجميل 
*

----------


## ابوالاء

*

اللهم أغفر لعمنا عمر حامد المجزوب

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه، وعافه، واعف عنه وأكرم نزله
ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد، ونقه من الخطايا
كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
... وأبدله دارا خير من داره وأهلا خيرا من أهله
... وأدخله الجنة وأعذه من عذاب القبر
وعذاب النار.
اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .
اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .
اللـهـم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت علي الصراط اقدامه واسكنه في اعلي الجنات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم.
اللـهـم لا تحرمنا اجره ولا تفتنا بعده و اغفر لنا و له و اجمعنا معه في جنات النعيم يا رب العالمين .
اللـهـم انزل علي اهله الصبر والسلوان و ارضهم بقضائك.
اللـهـم ثبتهم علي القول الثابت في الحياه الدنيا وفي الاخره ويوم يقوم الاشهاد.
اللـهـم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اّله وصحبه وسلم.


ان العين تدمع والقلب يحزن ولا نقول إلا ما يرضى ربنا وإنا بفراقك يا عمنا عمر لمحزونون و اسكنك في اعلي الجنات بجوار الحبيب المصطفى محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم .









*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*كل نفس ذائقة الموت .. الموت حق والحياة باطله .. ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله .. نسال الله له الرحمه والمغفرة .. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. والعزاء لجميع محبى وعاشقى الزعيم ولاسرته الكريمه ولأعضاء الجاليه بالدمام
*

----------


## العكادي

*اللهم أغفر له وارحمه وتقبله القبول الحسن
تعازينا لجميع افراد الاسرة والجالية السودانية بالشرقية
*

----------


## السر سيداحمد

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون / الدوام لله وحده
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ونسال الله أن يرحمه ويغفر له ولاسرته خالص التعازى
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم تغمده برحمتك ومغفرتك
خالص العزاء لأسرته الكريمة ولكل المريخاب
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم تغمده بواسع رحمتك واجعل البركة في ذريته، واجعل مثواه الجنة
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*اللهم أرحمه وأغفر له واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة


*

----------


## سامرين

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلى العظيم وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح الجنان
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون -احر التعازي لاسرته ولمجتمع المريخ عموما
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*فى موكب  مهيب-- شاركت فيه كل الفعاليات السودانية  وحضور لامثيل له من المشيعيين-- من كل الجنسيات   ودعت الدمام  بالدموع والدعاء  رمز سودانى  عظيم القدر-- خاطب  المشيعيين  من الخرطوم  الاستاذ جمال الوالى معزيا-- وكان قد اتصل  بالفقيد  بالمستشفى  عارضا  امكانياته  وارسال طائرة  لنقله لاى مكان  للعلاج--الا ان المرحوم  اكد له انه يتلقى عناية فائقة   لكن اجل الله لايؤخر---ومن بعد  قبره--  توجهت  الجموع  الى استراحة القرية الخضراء لتلقى العزاء  حيث اعدت رابطة المريخ  سرادقا يليق   بمكانته--  وتبادل الحاضرون    -سيرته العطره معددين مناقبه وماثره--وتجلى وفاء  زملاءة  قيادة رابطة المريخ بالشرقية  ومناطقها-- من الاحساء والجبيل وراستنورة--والتبارى فى خدمة  الحضور الكبير---هذا وستقوم  الرابطة  بتخليد  ذكراه وتابينه  فى وقت  يتناسب   وظروف اسرته---وداعا  ابوابراهيم  والى الملتقى فى جنات النعيم  بحق الرحمن الرحيم   -فانتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون  ولا حول  ولا قوة الا بالله الحى الذى لا يموت
*

----------

